# My answer for the flipcap problem.



## boltonranger (Mar 21, 2010)

I've read posts about the flip cap issues; particularly the gas cap.
I'll preface by saying this is regarding the gas flip cap.

I find they swell and get tight from the ethanol in the gas.
The cap is pretty simple the way it works. All it does is press the o-ring against the fuel tank opening. Here's how:
There are three little cleats on the bottom of the cap that fit only one way into the tank. They accomplish the one way fit by making the cleats different widths.

Once you put the cleats into the correct grooves in the tank; you turn clockwise. The cleats are supposed to go to the right until they reach the stops in the grooves in the tank wall. As you turn the cap at this point, the cap itself begins to contract in height. This squishes the o-ring against the lip of the tank opening. Continuing to turn the cap to the right locks it down and makes the seal. At least that's how it's supposed to work.

Like I said above; the E-10 swells the cap.
What goes wrong from here can vary; but in my case the cleats stop turning before they reach there stops in the tank groove.

When that happens; you continue turning the cap and it wants to squish the o-ring but nothing is properly seated. 

You can't always tell it because:
A) Unless you look real close the cap looks locked on.
B) The cleats keep the cap from falling out; but it's not sealed right.

I'll say here that I prefer the old caps.
I'll also say that I've replaced my cap and had the problem return.

So after much looking at the cap; I came up with what I think is an answer.

I took a flat file (you can use a hone stone too) to the outer edge of the cleats on the cap; and filed their edges down a little at a time.
This worked fine. A year later the cap got sticky again. 
This time I did the cleats and the circular part (flange) on the cap right below the o-ring. I removed the 0-ring first to keep it from being damaged. This has worked well enough that I put my old cap back on the saw that it originally came with. I took a picture to show it. I highlighted the filed surfaces with white so you can see where I mean.

When the cap is working properly it will go straight in the tank with no resistance before you turn it. It will also turn easily. That's how I know I've filed enough material from the cleats and flange part. If the cap doesn't come out easily and you have to pull hard, wiggle it, etc; it's not right and about to give you problems.

I can't speak exactly to the oil cap but I know it works identically. There's no E-10 in there so I don't know if it's swelling problems or debris. I can say that if anything interferes with the right hand rotation of the cap once it's in the tank it won't act right.

Also if for any reason the cap tries seat and doesn't- you need to pull it out and unrotate the mechanism, which then expands the height of the cap so you can try again.

Like I say - I do prefer the old caps; but...this seems to cure the problem for me.

Note: If you take a stone or file to the cap; wipe it clean afterward so you don't get the plastic filings in your fuel tank.)

Anyway; that's it.
Hope this can help somebody.
-br


----------



## teacherman (Mar 21, 2010)

Hmmm. What you say makes sense. I much prefer the old style caps. I tend to overfill the bar oil, and that makes the flip caps inoperable. Also, if I am in a hurry, I will almost always not start it in the right spot. That innovation was not a positive one, IMO.


----------



## Steveo_supremo (Mar 22, 2010)

I will never own a Stihl with flippy caps. Stupid, Stupid, Stupid setup.


----------



## Jtheo (Mar 22, 2010)

I had so much trouble with the oil cap on the MS 211 that I sold the saw.

It was just not worth the aggravation, there are other good saws that have screw in caps.:deadhorse:


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 22, 2010)

Just a side note on the flippy cap silliness.

Stopped into my local REAL saw shop the other day for the weekly abuse, and the proprietor was at the bench cussing the ####ens out of a Stihl weedwhacker and prying at a flippy cap angrily.

The back story is the owner(Landscape/lawn outfit) had issues with the cap, and had it "Repaired" by another Stihl shop(John Deere mower and mini tractor dealer that caters to Yuppies) and the Cap was still getting hung up or falling out so it was brought in for a second opinion and attempt.


Once the offending flippy cap was removed, a box full of flippy caps of various designations was brought out, and one by one each was tried untill one actually seated without the use of a hammer, and subsequently removed using only fingers....then the part# was verified as bieng proper for this weed whacker model.

The thing never had the proper flippy cap on it from the get go.

#### on a stick!!!!
Not only are there multiple sized flippy caps out there, they are unique to certain models of Stihl ***.

So dealers have to stock several of each variation to cover thier possible customer needs.

A simple threaded Cork should suffice, but leave it to the Germans to not only introduce three moving parts to the matter, but various sizes of those moving parts, the tooling to produce them, and the cataloging of each seperately.

LOL!!!!!
I guess a simple universal threaded plug is beyond the mental capacity of some.

Good thing I favor Modern Huskys and older Stihls...


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Jtheo (Mar 22, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Just a side note on the flippy cap silliness.
> 
> Stopped into my local REAL saw shop the other day for the weekly abuse, and the proprietor was at the bench cussing the ####ens out of a Stihl weedwhacker and prying at a flippy cap angrily.
> 
> ...



I suppose that could have been the problem with the cap for the oil tank on my ex MS 211.

The gas cap was not such a problem, but for the oil tank, line up the tabs with the slots on the housing, push down, and it would not seat.

Keep lining up and pushing until it would finally seat. How much time did it take? I don't know, maybe a minute, maybe more, but all the time I am thinking less that 5 seconds and a screw in cap is on and I am back to using the saw.

It would be nice if someone would make an adapter to change the flip caps over to screw in.

In the meantime, my solution shows up in my signature.:deadhorse:


----------



## GPETER (Mar 22, 2010)

You can still over-tighten threaded caps and cause them to be tough to remove by hand. And once a cap has been overtightened enough it will leak unless you continue to over tighten it.

Personally I find the flip caps a very nice innovation and a step in the right direction. The idea still needs improvement and hearing that sizes and types of caps vary so much; that sounds like it needs to be corrected. 

One of the reasons I bought my 361 over the 357xp was that I liked the caps better.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 22, 2010)

I have had no problems with the flip caps. Ever.

My FS110 trimmer has one and I haven't had an issue with that and I've had it since the spring of 2008. My wife runs the FS110 all the time, and I've never had to show her how to use the cap an she's never had a problem.

I have flip caps on my MS211 which I've had since last fall, and they're lso on the Snellerized MS260 I bought from Brad. No problem with any of the caps at ay time.

Seems strange that so many people are having problems. Not to say that it isn't fault of the caps, but I still have yet to experience any issues.


----------



## Freehand (Mar 22, 2010)

Jtheo said:


> I had so much trouble with the oil cap on the MS 211 that I sold the saw.
> 
> It was just not worth the aggravation, there are other good saws that have screw in caps.:deadhorse:



Sold my 460 for the same reason....now it's 200t oil caps......opcorn:


----------



## DSS (Mar 22, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> #### on a stick!!!!
> 
> 
> A simple threaded Cork should suffice, but leave it to the Germans to not only introduce three moving parts to the matter, but various sizes of those moving parts, the tooling to produce them, and the cataloging of each seperately.
> ...


LOL, ain't that the truth......over engineer every:censored:thing.


GPETER said:


> Personally I find the flip caps a very nice innovation and a step in the right direction. The idea still needs improvement and hearing that sizes and types of caps vary so much; that sounds like it needs to be corrected.
> 
> One of the reasons I bought my 361 over the 357xp was that I liked the caps better.



WTF ???????????????????????


----------



## fishercat (Mar 22, 2010)

*if your a climber.............*



Steveo_supremo said:


> I will never own a Stihl with flippy caps. Stupid, Stupid, Stupid setup.



you kind of have to deal with them if you want a balanced top handle saw with some power.

fortunately when I hit the ground ,I get some relief.


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 22, 2010)

I used them for three years without a problem until...:censored: Gas down my pant leg. I seated the cap, turned it, felt it click into place but it fell right out when I picked up the saw. I think they're great except that they can feel as though the're securely installed without being securely installed. 

I would like to take this opportunity to publicly apologize to anyone I may have inadvertently poked a little fun at for having trouble operating a simple gas cap. I am sorry.


----------



## Brian S (Mar 22, 2010)

Chalk up another flip cap hater here. I only own one Stihl with a flip cap, a BR550 blower and one time I swear I spent 3 mintues trying to get the cap on right. What a pain in the arse.


----------



## GPETER (Mar 22, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> WTF ???????????????????????




Yep I meant what I said *ONE* (of many) of the reasons i chose a 361 over a 357xp was because I like the caps. 

I have never had a problem with the stihl flip caps, had the saw since 2007... 

I am working on a Husky 266xp right now and using the screw caps is fine but they also have problems with being hard to thread in straight.


----------



## Maldeney (Mar 22, 2010)

I like em. But I guess I have not had any issues with the O-ring swelling. But if the O-ring is swelling won't that still be an issue regardless of cap design? Why not just buy a few .25 O-rings and keep em in the tool box?

A little practice takes care of the "5 minute" install problem.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## the westspartan (Mar 22, 2010)

I love my flippy caps! I just wish I could put them on all my saws.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 22, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> My wife runs the FS110 all the time, and I've never had to show her how to use the cap an she's never had a problem.



A woman can use a flippy cap. What do you guys have to say for your self now? LOLOLOL.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Maldeney (Mar 22, 2010)

Uh oh boys........ Now what are you going to do, if the woman can do it then by god so should you.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 22, 2010)

Maldeney said:


> Uh oh boys........ Now what are you going to do, if the woman can do it then by god so should you.:hmm3grin2orange:



we aint women.


----------



## Maldeney (Mar 22, 2010)

Hmmmm, so your saying the flippy caps were made for woman?


----------



## Maldeney (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Banacanin (Mar 22, 2010)

*This is still as funny as it gets*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ia7xttOugk


----------



## boltonranger (Mar 22, 2010)

Maldeney said:


> I like em. But I guess I have not had any issues with the O-ring swelling. But if the O-ring is swelling won't that still be an issue regardless of cap design? Why not just buy a few .25 O-rings and keep em in the tool box?



Actually that was my first thought.
I found on mine the o-rings were unaffected. 
I took the o-ring off a bad cap that wouldn't seat, and a brand new one.
They measured the same thickness; I.D. and O.D.
Your experience may vary.
-br


----------



## Maldeney (Mar 22, 2010)

boltonranger said:


> Actually that was my first thought.
> I found on mine the *o-rings were unaffected*.
> I took the o-ring off a bad cap that wouldn't seat, and a brand new one.
> They measured the same thickness; I.D. and O.D.
> ...



You lost me...... I thought you said the Ethanol was swelling the O-ring not allowing the cap to seat all the way?


----------



## boltonranger (Mar 22, 2010)

Maldeney said:


> You lost me...... I thought you said the Ethanol was swelling the O-ring not allowing the cap to seat all the way?



No I said the cap itself swells. The plastic part, not the o-ring.
See below.



> I'll preface by saying this is regarding the gas flip cap.
> I find they swell and get tight from the ethanol in the gas.
> Like I said above; the E-10 swells the cap.



To check the cap - lay the saw bar cover side down; take out your flippy cap.
Remove the o-ring with a pick. Now try to put the cap on normally. If it's a tight fit; your cap is likely swollen.
-br


----------



## oscar4883 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think its a safe bet that the flippy caps were engineered by the same guy who designed the 019t.


----------



## Maldeney (Mar 22, 2010)

Okay, got it I thought you were talking about the o-ring. So I would assume then that no matter what style cap, you will inevitably have trouble with the plastic swelling?


That is the first time I have ever heard of plastic swelling from gas, ethanol. Atleast of the quality they use in tanks.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 22, 2010)

.25 cent O ring .............not a Stihl O ring, I too thought they would be a quarter, went in this week to pick one up for the gas cap on a BG85 blower, picked it up in parts went to the front counter, $2.60 cents later I had my O ring, shame on me, should had just went to the farm store and got one for a quarter, but hey it's Stihl quality, lol.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 22, 2010)

oscar4883 said:


> I think its a safe bet that the flippy caps were engineered by the same guy who designed the 019t.



Or the H&K P7...

Remember the "Space pen" developed so that Astronauts could write in zero Gravity? Cost a couple Million to develop.

The Russians just tossed a handfull of pencils in the capsule.

At a certain point, some things like flippy caps and space pens are nothing more than academic engineering masturbatory exercises put into production.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## boltonranger (Mar 22, 2010)

Maldeney said:


> Okay, got it I thought you were talking about the o-ring. So I would assume then that no matter what style cap, you will inevitably have trouble with the plastic swelling?
> 
> 
> That is the first time I have ever heard of plastic swelling from gas, ethanol. Atleast of the quality they use in tanks.



The tank itself doesn't seem to change, just the cap.
If the tank was changing; a new cap wouldn't help.

It isn't only the Stihl caps...
I have a Poulan that is a regular screw-in type.
It got so bad I could hardly get the cap off.
It's the ethanol; not the gas alone.

The problem with the Poulan cap, is that it uses a piece of sintered metal as a vent. The vent is "in" the cap; so as the cap changes shape the vent leaks.
So not only is the cap hard to tighten and loosen; it leaks at the vent.
A new cap fits and won't leak..for a while. 
-br


----------



## Rounder (Mar 22, 2010)

Never had a problem with the flip caps, except for the occasional oil overfill, which I avoid like the plague. Lube ain't cheap - Sam


----------



## Jtheo (Mar 22, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> A woman can use a flippy cap. What do you guys have to say for your self now? LOLOLOL.:biggrinbounce2:




They were invented for Women?

No wonder I had so much trouble.

I don't know how to cook either.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## beavis331 (Mar 22, 2010)

I avoid ethanol gas in any small engines like the plague. For a lot better reasons than swelling gas caps. Ethanol can play havok on small engine fuel systems.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 22, 2010)

Jtheo said:


> They were invented for Women?
> 
> No wonder I had so much trouble.
> 
> I don't know how to cook either.:hmm3grin2orange:



I reckon then that Stihls are only made for Women then...

So when I'm running one, is that like cross dressing?

Just wierd.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Maldeney (Mar 22, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> I reckon then that Stihls are only made for Women then...
> 
> So when I'm running one, is that like cross dressing?
> 
> ...



Oh boy...... I don't think we want to have that mental picture!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Yep!!!!! +1*



beavis331 said:


> I avoid ethanol gas in any small engines like the plague. For a lot better reasons than swelling gas caps. Ethanol can play havok on small engine fuel systems.



:agree2:


----------



## 046 (Mar 22, 2010)

sold off my MS260 and MS460 just to get away from those flippy caps. kept my 046 and 026 because they has old style carbs and caps. 

unfortunately can't do that with MS200T and BR600... stuck with flippy caps on those... arggggghhhhhh


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 23, 2010)

Until you go out and run 8 tanks through a saw in 90 degree heat you will not fully hate flip caps. When screw caps are properly used just alittle snugging is all that is needed. NEVER use the screwdriver unless its really cold first thing in the morning when hands dont work that good. you can use the screwdriver slot on the cap as a referance so you know when they are good to go. 
Nothing is worse than fiddeling with a flip cap while fighting the loosing battle of heat exaustion/stroke and just wanting to sit on your ass for 2 minutes before you go back at her. THEN to top it off, getting soaked in gasoline before lunch will make you beg for mercy, that chit hurts BAD!! Not painful but very uncomfortable is loosing your oil while the saw is running and looking like someone that has a thigh made out of one of those tastey cheese cake popsicles. 

Why do yall think the 660 still has screw caps? Cause we will stop buying them if they put flip caps on them....


----------



## belgian (Mar 23, 2010)

wood4heat said:


> I used them for three years without a problem until...:censored: Gas down my pant leg. I seated the cap, turned it, felt it click into place but it fell right out when I picked up the saw. I think they're great except that they can feel as though the're securely installed without being securely installed.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to publicly apologize to anyone I may have inadvertently poked a little fun at for having trouble operating a simple gas cap. I am sorry.



Apology accepted, LOL.


----------



## keith811 (Mar 23, 2010)

my solution to flippy caps is to buy Husqvarna saws. Stihls that don't start with a 0 and end with a magnum are boat anchors anyway


----------



## 046 (Mar 23, 2010)

still don't understand why Stihl would use such a piece of crap cap design on their equipment. surly they have heard the HUGE flood of negative comments from even loyal Stihl users. 

putting a weak point on MS460 or MS260 makes no sense at all.


----------



## Dale (Mar 23, 2010)

Prefer the older caps on my 028 Super, but haven't had any problems with the newer caps on my 361. Course, that may change. 

One issue however that I don't care for is the depth the caps sit in the housing. Seems to allow dirt, dust to filter downward more easily.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 23, 2010)

046 said:


> still don't understand why Stihl would use such a piece of crap cap design on their equipment. surly they have heard the HUGE flood of negative comments from even loyal Stihl users.
> 
> putting a weak point on MS460 or MS260 makes no sense at all.



I'm thinking maybe something like a lawsuit or the likes scared them maybe some dufus threatened them i don't know but why would you put that consumer crap on a pro saw?someone email stihl and ask them.


----------



## jd548esco72 (Mar 23, 2010)

humm-- i have never had a problem with flippy caps.

i have had a few 440s, 460s and 290s that had them. i got rid of the 290 pretty quick--can't say if its flippies would have caused a problem or no.

the 440's and 460s saw lots of work. they never had a problem. i am choosy about my gas though--no ethanol/methanol ever!:greenchainsaw:

one of my pals fixe his flippy caps--he traded for a J-red!:jawdrop:


----------



## Jtheo (Mar 23, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> I'm thinking maybe something like a lawsuit or the likes scared them maybe some dufus threatened them i don't know but why would you put that consumer crap on a pro saw?someone email stihl and ask them.



I have seen it suggested on AS that Stihl put the flip caps on their saws after a lawsuit.

I am not sure that I believe that, but if it were the case, then now they have a cap that is dumping gas down someone's leg on what seems to be a regular basis.

The wrong set of circumstances could result in disaster and maybe a fatality.

The odds might be small, but Murphy's law says that if it can happen, it will.

Well anyway, I like Stihl saws, I just don't like the flip caps.

I probably would not like the caps if I could work them. Which I cannot. 

I need to stop before I say too much. Hmmmm maybe I have already said too much.:deadhorse:


----------



## boltonranger (Mar 23, 2010)

I remember reading someplace where there was a discussion about these caps and a rep for stihl said: 
"_Have you ever tried arguing with a German Engineer?_"

I also seem to remember hearing that the reason they were not on the larger body saws was Stihl was using up their present stock until they switched over to the flip caps.

I wish I could recall where I read these snippets.
Anyone else remember hearing this sort of thing?
-br


----------



## fishercat (Mar 23, 2010)

*good point*



keith811 said:


> my solution to flippy caps is to buy Husqvarna saws. Stihls that don't start with a 0 and end with a magnum are boat anchors anyway



I always liked the Stihl saws that started in 0 better. the 034,036,038,and 044 were awesome saws,with or without the flippy caps.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 23, 2010)

i still do not see the issue with these caps,i have NEVER had to replace one of these. i think if you are ignorant enough to over fill fuel/oil,than you should expect to have problems. common sense would tell one that liquids do not compress well. they only go on & come off one way. i do not under stand why anyone would run fuel and oil all over their saw,must be trying to do a nascar style pitstop. i agree that you either love em', or hate em'. but to sell a saw cause of the fuel/oil caps, please. just my .02.........


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 23, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Until you go out and run 8 tanks through a saw in 90 degree heat you will not fully hate flip caps. When screw caps are properly used just alittle snugging is all that is needed. NEVER use the screwdriver unless its really cold first thing in the morning when hands dont work that good. you can use the screwdriver slot on the cap as a referance so you know when they are good to go.
> Nothing is worse than fiddeling with a flip cap while fighting the loosing battle of heat exaustion/stroke and just wanting to sit on your ass for 2 minutes before you go back at her. THEN to top it off, getting soaked in gasoline before lunch will make you beg for mercy, that chit hurts BAD!! Not painful but very uncomfortable is loosing your oil while the saw is running and looking like someone that has a thigh made out of one of those tastey cheese cake popsicles.
> 
> Why do yall think the 660 still has screw caps? Cause we will stop buying them if they put flip caps on them....


is it rocket science for a "pro" like yourself to use these??? i would think the 660/880 still have screw caps because they both are an older design. i really doubt 660 sales would suffer w/flippy caps. i would be willing to bet the replacement for both of those models will have them.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 23, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> is it rocket science for a "pro" like yourself to use these??? i would think the 660/880 still have screw caps because they both are an older design. i really doubt 660 sales would suffer w/flippy caps. i would be willing to bet the replacement for both of those models will have them.



Far from it, this "pro" just dosent like them, like some other "pros" I know. If the 660 had flip caps I would have purchased a 390. It was a close run between the two of them in the first place for me. the 880 dosent have screw caps either, they are flippy. No one is cutting OG any more, 880 sales are slim... the 660 is the is stihls most popular saw for the "pros" and I have been told by "pros" that the reason they still have screw caps is that they are what the "pros" prefer. Dont be getting "quote un-quote" snotty with me right now, i lost the the fish of my season today and dont wanna see #### like "pro" haha soo funny I think Im a pro but im not. Even if I wasent trying to be, id still be a professional timber faller, its how I make my $$$ so kick rocks punk.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 23, 2010)

easy there "kitten", i think everyone on this here site knows who the "punk" is.......he he he


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 23, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> easy there "kitten", i think everyone on this here site knows who the "punk" is.......he he he



Yea im a punk, and I back up what I say. I thought I told you to kick rocks didnt I?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 23, 2010)

No doubt Stihl has lost a few sales. It's a shame such great saws are getting a bad rap because as something as silly as a flippy cap. Yet another engineer over thinking the most simple part on the saw.


----------



## Jtheo (Mar 23, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> i still do not see the issue with these caps,i have NEVER had to replace one of these. i think if you are ignorant enough to over fill fuel/oil,than you should expect to have problems. common sense would tell one that liquids do not compress well. they only go on & come off one way. i do not under stand why anyone would run fuel and oil all over their saw,must be trying to do a nascar style pitstop. i agree that you either love em', or hate em'. but to sell a saw cause of the fuel/oil caps, please. just my .02.........



This from the guy that called members here on AS a "bunch of idiots"

Now anyone who overfills the gas or oil tank is ignorant.

Such tact I have never seen before.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 23, 2010)

Jtheo said:


> This from the guy that called members here on AS a "bunch of idiots"
> 
> Now anyone who overfills the gas or oil tank is ignorant.
> 
> Such tact I have never seen before.:hmm3grin2orange:



actually he called us saw homos, but since then people have called each other a heck of a lot worse on this site. I wish some of these argument/attack threads would go away.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 23, 2010)

I have finally noticed some wear on the oil cap o-ring on my 390. I have filled it sooo many times it is starting to wear....time to pull a new one out of my o-ring assortment and put it on. I think what happens is there is a little bit of sawdust on the o-ring and when you turn it it wears a little. No biggie.


----------



## edisto (Mar 23, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> actually he called us saw homos, but since then people have called each other a heck of a lot worse on this site. I wish some of these argument/attack threads would go away.



Bite me you sniveling turd.


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 23, 2010)

:jawdrop:


----------



## edisto (Mar 23, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> :jawdrop:



Sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 23, 2010)

edisto said:


> Sorry...couldn't resist.



That's what she said??


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 24, 2010)

I dunno.....

Can a guy not be an idiot if he occaisionally overfills with Bar oil?

I know some pretty smart guys who drive old trucks, and only the tailgates aren't rusted out on 'em.

Must be a regional thing.

Granted, a shmaaart engineering type would never allow themself to refuel without a funnel and an eye dropper, so really overfilling is limited to theory amoung the denizens of Lumberjack engineers and intellectual firewood cutters out there.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## spacemule (Mar 24, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Far from it, this "pro" just dosent like them, like some other "pros" I know. If the 660 had flip caps I would have purchased a 390.


You should have gotten a Dolmar.


----------



## peter399 (Mar 24, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> A woman can use a flippy cap. What do you guys have to say for your self now? LOLOLOL.:biggrinbounce2:



Stihl chain saws with flimsy flippy caps made for women. 

Good engineering by the germanz when you mustn't overfill and you have to fiddle with the flippy cap when it's -60F and your gloves are half frozen. Lucky me I don't have to bother :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 046 (Mar 24, 2010)

there's been many posts about folks not being able to figure out how to operate flippy cap. This is total BS! 

to insinuate someone that can overhaul the entire saw, can't figure out how to operate a flippy cap... come on...

problem is not figuring how to use flippy cap, but how it falls apart. then when it doesn't latch properly ... one is constantly screwing with it trying to get it to seal properly. 

let's say cap just beginning to come apart. you twist/cam it shut...only to get a lap full of bar oil or fuel. 

Stihl's flippy cap design is flawed and a failure. 
there's several new caps in my toolbox. only solution besides selling the saw ... is to replace with new cap at earliest sign of failure.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 24, 2010)

046 said:


> Stihl's flippy cap design is flawed and a failure.
> there's several new caps in my toolbox. *only solution *besides selling the saw ...* is to replace with new cap* at earliest sign of failure.



Sounds like it's working out pretty good for them.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Mar 24, 2010)

Maldeney said:


> Hmmmm, so your saying the flippy caps were made for woman?



Or is Stihl *** for women only?

On a serious note, does the swelling issue affect the plastic, the o-ring, or both? Can you just keep a 2nd gas cap on hand, and by the time the one on the saw causes trouble, the one off the saw will have shrunk back to normal size?


----------



## keith811 (Mar 24, 2010)

taxmantoo said:


> Or is Stihl *** for women only?
> 
> On a serious note, does the swelling issue affect the plastic, the o-ring, or both? Can you just keep a 2nd gas cap on hand, and by the time the one on the saw causes trouble, the one off the saw will have shrunk back to normal size?



I say just buy Husky's and J-Reds and you wont have to worry about flippy caps.


----------



## TommySaw (Mar 24, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> is it rocket science for a "pro" like yourself to use these??? i would think the 660/880 still have screw caps because they both are an older design. i really doubt 660 sales would suffer w/flippy caps. i would be willing to bet the replacement for both of those models will have them.



for the record 880s do have flippy caps


----------



## edisto (Mar 24, 2010)

Speaking of caps, my 61 has gaskets on the caps...tighter turn=tighter seal.

I recently noticed that my 141 has o-rings instead of gaskets. That doesn't seem like an improvement to me, unless there is a lot more of a pressure difference between the tanks and atmospheric than I think there is...


----------



## superfire (Mar 24, 2010)

*my turn*

i seem to find most of the problems with the cap is the operator tryin to force the cap in place. i have learned to deal with the flipy caps.


----------



## boltonranger (Mar 24, 2010)

*Wow. Rough thread.*



046 said:


> let's say cap just beginning to come apart. you twist/cam it shut...only to get a lap full of bar oil or fuel.
> .... only solution besides selling the saw ... is to replace with new cap at earliest sign of failure.



046; can you explain "come apart?" 
Do you mean "fail to seal", or do you mean the o-ring is failing?

As far as "only solution is sell saw or replace cap" I would invite you to try my original post. 5 minutes with a file or stone and you're good to go.

I've spent 30 minutes fooling with a bad cap trying to get it to seal; once I tapered the edges of the cleats and flange, it worked fine. Still does.
-br


----------



## ms310 (Mar 24, 2010)

Love those flip caps, never had a problem with any of the saws ms 360, ms310, ms361, ms460, very happy with them,but i dont run any ethonal in my saws either. I actually hate the screw on ones, b


----------



## Justsaws (Mar 25, 2010)

:monkey:

What is a flippy cap? 

:hmm3grin2orange:

No issue with them myself. Stihl probably did not see the $ return in retooling the 660 gas tank.. Any "Pro" sales they may have lost they gain double in home owner sales. Home owners loooooooooove those caps and hate the caps that come on the cheapy Husqapouleds.

I have replaced a bunch of those little green fancy Husqvarna o-rings and lots of those caps as well. Pinched o-rings leak.

I am told the new Dolmar caps are ugly and obsolete.oke:


----------



## slowp (Mar 25, 2010)

peter399 said:


> Stihl chain saws with flimsy flippy caps made for women.
> 
> Good engineering by the germanz when you mustn't overfill and you have to fiddle with the flippy cap when it's -60F and your gloves are half frozen. Lucky me I don't have to bother :greenchainsaw:



Heck no. We women are too smart to like those caps. At least those of us who work in the woods most days of the week. And are called upon to use our saws for *work* once in a while. 

By the way, I don't mess with spouts, detergent bottles, or any other niceties. Oil and fuel gets poured into the saw. And yes, it does glug all over the saw sometimes. I don't run one every day but do enough to realize it aint always a glorious time. Try fueling up when your hands are cold and numb. Try it when the sky is dumping rain. Try it when you are sore and stiff. Think of having to mess with a stupid flippy cap day in and day out. *Most* of you have no idea. 

Noooo, I back 056 Kid 100% on this topic. I guess that's why we work in the woods, we're too ignorant to be elsewhere. Flippy caps suck. Bigtime. Anything that makes the job a bit more annoying sucks.


----------



## Freehand (Mar 25, 2010)

Rep to ya when I'm able Slowp.......solid post......:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## XJPete87 (Mar 25, 2010)

Never had a single problem with any of my "flippy caps" and I have a whole fleet of stihl "strimmers" running throughout the world and never heard any complaints from the guys running them..


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 25, 2010)

I fix it by buying husky.


----------



## Freehand (Mar 25, 2010)

Yea,no doubt Rope......opcorn:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 25, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I fix it by buying husky.



:hmm3grin2orange: I wondered how long this thread would go on before you would show up and say that.


----------



## edisto (Mar 25, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> I know some pretty smart guys who drive old trucks, and only the tailgates aren't rusted out on 'em.



Not a smart guy, but I do have one of those tailgates.

I'll bet their front ends might be as rust free as mine too...unless they are better about updating gaskets than I am.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 25, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I fix it by buying husky.



You solved the problem with buying a far less inferior product?


----------



## JJuday (Mar 25, 2010)

My younger brother bought an MS 200T in 07' and from day one we both had problems getting the oil cap to seat and tighten properly. The solution was to get another cap from the dealer. The fuel cap worked just like it was supposed to. I don't buy the E-10 idea mainly because both cap and tank are made of the same HDPE plastic and it would stand to reason that if the cap would swell from Ethanol then there would be problems with the tank too. 

I'm sure like any process there are going to be some that "got away" and a few aggrevated customers. If you don't believe me just ask Mr. Toyota! JJuday


----------



## edisto (Mar 25, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> You solved the problem with buying a far less inferior product?



You're finally starting to make sense 2K.

Or do inferior not mean what you think it do?


----------



## 046 (Mar 25, 2010)

there's several ways those piece of crap flippy caps come apart. 
it'd be better if it separated in pieces... but no... cap refuses to seal unless you fiddle and fiddle and fiddle... then finally it seals. 

of course first inclination is to assume cap is not aligned correctly. but usually not... now at first sign of trouble... a new cap goes on... problem solved. until it breaks again....



boltonranger said:


> 046; can you explain "come apart?"
> Do you mean "fail to seal", or do you mean the o-ring is failing?
> 
> As far as "only solution is sell saw or replace cap" I would invite you to try my original post. 5 minutes with a file or stone and you're good to go.
> ...


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 25, 2010)

Heres some food for though. Where else in the cap world can you find anything remotely similar to a stihl flip cap?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 25, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Heres some food for though. Where else in the cap world can you find anything remotely similar to a stihl flip cap?



Yup, that's definitely one patent no one is trying to copy.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 25, 2010)

edisto said:


> You're finally starting to make sense 2K.
> 
> Or do inferior not mean what you think it do?



Me, sense??? Nawwwww


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 25, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Heres some food for though. Where else in the cap world can you find anything remotely similar to a stihl flip cap?



Ehhhhhhhh the Exon Valdeze :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 25, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> You solved the problem with buying a far less inferior product?





No I bought two of a far less superior product and one is already down read signature


----------



## Freehand (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 25, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Heres some food for though. Where else in the cap world can you find anything remotely similar to a stihl flip cap?



Maybe a seventies pimp hat :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 26, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> ehhhhhhhh the exon valdeze :hmm3grin2orange:



you got that right!!


----------



## Steveo_supremo (Mar 26, 2010)

> Heres some food for though. Where else in the cap world can you find anything remotely similar to a stihl flip cap?



2006 and newer KTM dirt bikes (Made in Austria) have a 1/4 turn gas cap. Very similar to the Stihl flippy cap. It is the biggest piece of crap design imagineable. They leak, they pop off and bikes catch fire, people get soaked in gas, there is no lip around the cap opening so dirt falls in the tank when You remove the cap. Sometimes I wonder if KTM borrowed the design from Stihl. On my 2006 300XCW I was able to retrofit a tank from a 2005 bike to get rid of the 1/4 turn cap, but people with newer bikes don't have that option because the tanks are different. They are absolutely Great bikes otherwise, but I doubt I will buy another KTM until they go back to a regular screw-on gas cap.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 26, 2010)

Steveo_supremo said:


> 2006 and newer KTM dirt bikes (Made in Austria) have a 1/4 turn gas cap. Very similar to the Stihl flippy cap. It is the biggest piece of crap design imagineable. They leak, they pop off and bikes catch fire, people get soaked in gas, there is no lip around the cap opening so dirt falls in the tank when You remove the cap. Sometimes I wonder if KTM borrowed the design from Stihl. On my 2006 300XCW I was able to retrofit a tank from a 2005 bike to get rid of the 1/4 turn cap, but people with newer bikes don't have that option because the tanks are different. They are absolutely Great bikes otherwise, but I doubt I will buy another KTM until they go back to a regular screw-on gas cap.



KTMs are over priced pieces of crap though. I would expect that from them. Stihl should know better...


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 26, 2010)

I feel it must have been the same engineer that started the dern safety gas can, you know the one that leaks if tipped over


----------



## fishercat (Mar 26, 2010)

*or even better..................*



ropensaddle said:


> I feel it must have been the same engineer that started the dern safety gas can, you know the one that leaks if tipped over



the cans that swell up like a basketball in the summer or suck the sides in in the winter!

then when you open them a big gust of fumes and vapor comes out any damn way!

guess them idiot liberals in the government didn't think that one through either.


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 26, 2010)

fishercat said:


> the cans that swell up like a basketball in the summer or suck the sides in in the winter!
> 
> then when you open them a big gust of fumes and vapor comes out any damn way!
> 
> guess them idiot liberals in the government didn't think that one through either.



My wife didn't know how to open the darn thing; could you imagine if she ran out of gas and was stuck somewhere by the side of the road


----------



## logbutcher (Mar 26, 2010)

First the flippy caps are gay.
Then it's the liberals' fault for flippy caps.
Now we have the stooopid Stihl engineers.

Whiners all......WAAAAAAAAAAAAA.........

The same who want to go back to button flys(flies ?). 
"Damn zippers get caught in my thing all the time. Too easy. " 

WTF: I love the flippy caps, learnt to use them right, keep them clean, insert as instructed. No more problems. Button flys anyone ???


----------



## Philbert (Mar 26, 2010)

Why don't one of you entrepenuers engineer a flippy cap adaptor? One end attaches to the flippy cap accepting tank (maybe with permanent adhesive) and the other side is threaded for a conventional screw cap.

If the flippy cap is as reviled as suggested, you will make a million!

Philbert


----------



## lambs (Mar 26, 2010)

*That's exactly what I was thinking*

Maybe Bailey's will be stocking the adaptor in a year or two....


----------



## Slamm (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm always intriged by the Flippy Cap "Problem", as an owner of flippy cap saws for 5 years in logging, I can't say I have had any problems with them. I have them on a 441, 361 and 260. I personally, wish they were on all my saws.

When I drive my skidder, I don't want to keep track of a scrench as I do use the 361 or 260, on that skidder. I like to be able to refuel without needing to wear the scrench or keep track of another tool. When I'm cutting trees I don't mind the screw on caps as much as it is a necessity to wear a scrench, but not when I'm driving my skidder all day.

All I can do is stand back in amazement,

Sam


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 26, 2010)

Slamm said:


> I'm always intriged by the Flippy Cap "Problem", as an owner of flippy cap saws for 5 years in logging, I can't say I have had any problems with them. I have them on a 441, 361 and 260. I personally, wish they were on all my saws.
> 
> When I drive my skidder, I don't want to keep track of a scrench as I do use the 361 or 260, on that skidder. I like to be able to refuel without needing to wear the scrench or keep track of another tool. When I'm cutting trees I don't mind the screw on caps as much as it is a necessity to wear a scrench, but not when I'm driving my skidder all day.
> 
> ...



HAHA, Guys that work in the flat country are ####in spoiled rotten, I would expect you not to have any qualms with flip caps..:greenchainsaw:

Also there is NO need to have a wrech to be workin screw caps........................


----------



## Freehand (Mar 27, 2010)

flippy caps suck...opcorn:


----------



## logbutcher (Mar 28, 2010)

Slamm said:


> I'm always intriged by the Flippy Cap "Problem", as an owner of flippy cap saws for 5 years in logging, I can't say I have had any problems with them. I have them on a 441, 361 and 260. *I personally, wish they were on all my saws.*
> When I drive my skidder,* I don't want to keep track of a scrench *as I do use the 361 or 260, on that skidder. I like to be able to refuel without needing to wear the scrench or keep track of another tool. When I'm cutting trees I don't mind the screw on caps as much as it is a necessity to wear a scrench, but not when I'm driving my skidder all day.
> 
> *All I can do is stand back in amazement,*
> Sam



:agree2: Damn, one of ours. "Sam I am". 

Any of you button fly types remove a cap WITH mittens, NO tool @ -12 F ? 
What really is the problem you have with Stihl no tool caps ? ? 

BUTTON FLYS boys ???? :monkey:


----------



## logbutcher (Mar 28, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Also there is NO need to have a wrech to be workin screw caps........................



Like teeth ???????????:wave:


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> What really is the problem you have with Stihl no tool caps ? ?
> 
> BUTTON FLYS boys ???? :monkey:



None but they suck poor engineering imho.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 28, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> :agree2: Damn, one of ours. "Sam I am".
> 
> Any of you button fly types remove a cap WITH mittens, NO tool @ -12 F ?
> What really is the problem you have with Stihl no tool caps ? ?
> ...



you dont needa tool to open screw caps. At worst, a stick hit against the edge of the cap will open her right up...


----------



## edisto (Mar 28, 2010)

Slamm said:


> I like to be able to refuel without needing to wear the scrench or keep track of another tool. When I'm cutting trees I don't mind the screw on caps as much as it is a necessity to wear a scrench, but not when I'm driving my skidder all day.
> 
> All I can do is stand back in amazement,
> 
> Sam



I'm amazed too. When did they start putting the gas caps underneath the clutch cover? Or do you refuel through the spark plug hole?


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Mar 28, 2010)

It took me a long time to get use to those caps, on the larger saws I swap them once and awile with the oil cap when that o-ring starts to swell. Or I put some 2cycle oil right on the oring for the climbing saw


----------



## slowp (Mar 28, 2010)

My tin pants have a button fly.


----------



## logbutcher (Mar 29, 2010)

slowp said:


> *My tin pants have a button fly*.



This IS Oz : tin pants and all. :hmm3grin2orange:
Which oil ????????? Gary ? :deadhorse:


----------



## edisto (Mar 29, 2010)

slowp said:


> My tin pants have a button fly.



I'd use rivets on tin pants.


----------



## carybush (Mar 29, 2010)

*MS 250 Flipcap*

I recently bought a used MS250 with flipcaps I opened the fuel cap and filled the saw, Open the oil cap and filled with oil. started the saw and didnt run it much. I put it in the floorboard of the truck to start home and the oilcap fell out and dummped chain oil all over the truck. I had to haul it to the local stihl dealer and we finally found the right groove and got it sealed the oil cap does not have the notch on it like the fuel cap. Why did they not go ahead and put a notch on the oil cap????


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 29, 2010)

carybush said:


> I recently bought a used MS250 with flipcaps I opened the fuel cap and filled the saw, Open the oil cap and filled with oil. started the saw and didnt run it much. I put it in the floorboard of the truck to start home and the oilcap fell out and dummped chain oil all over the truck. I had to haul it to the local stihl dealer and we finally found the right groove and got it sealed the oil cap does not have the notch on it like the fuel cap. Why did they not go ahead and put a notch on the oil cap????



The question to me is why was it not engineered to where it could be substituted to a screw in cap. Some like me that used to think stihl's were it, were led to the orange light like a moth to flames! Now that I know the truth I will remain orangeopcorn:


----------



## Freehand (Mar 29, 2010)

Rope,ya bleed orange bro....


----------



## northernswede (Oct 15, 2021)

New 261 owner and after 5+ fill’s of Stihl redimix I came out to the shop and saw that the flip cap was wet and leaked all down the side of the saw.

Wiped it all down and let it sit for another day and same thing, gas down the side again.

Did it one last time and everything was seated correctly and it still leaks.

Gonna try the dealer to see if there is a fix, otherwise the saw is great!


----------



## ericm979 (Oct 15, 2021)

Clean the O-ring area on the cap and its mating surface on the saw. If there's a tiny chip in the wrong spot that can cause a leak.


----------



## holeycow (Oct 15, 2021)

Flippy caps; an overcomplicated answer to a question nobody even asked.

the old stihl caps just needed a better shape to get a grip on, cause they are kinda shite too.


----------



## Bwildered (Oct 15, 2021)

Just think of it as an IQ test every time you fuel the saw up, some have problems with them and some don't.
PS you won't get one to work if the fluid level inside the tank is too full


----------



## bryannewton (Oct 15, 2021)

The new husqvarnas have flip caps for fuel and oil but the also thread in too


----------



## bwalker (Oct 15, 2021)

I've used the flip caps for years with zero issues. I like them.


----------



## bryannewton (Oct 16, 2021)

I dont mind the husqvarna ones but don't care for the ones on stihl


----------



## Del_ (Oct 16, 2021)

bwalker said:


> I've used the flip caps for years with zero issues. I like them.



Same here.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Oct 17, 2021)

bwalker said:


> I've used the flip caps for years with zero issues. I like them.


Only problem I've run into is sometimes you can't flip the flippy thing down because the pivot points don't line up with the divots in the tank. If I remove the cap again and try it again, I can usually get things to line up on the second try, though I'm not sure what I do differently the second time, and never cared enough to puzzle it out.


----------



## CR888 (Oct 17, 2021)

Del_ said:


> Same here.


Yeah but how many times a day are you opening & closing them? They work wonderfully until they don't.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 17, 2021)

I have used them for years, and I usually get them to work. But overall, I would have been happier with the simpler, screw caps. Simpler is usually better.

Philbert


----------



## Del_ (Oct 17, 2021)

CR888 said:


> Yeah but how many times a day are you opening & closing them? They work wonderfully until they don't.



I did just have to replace on one my ms200T's.

I was happy with the old style screw caps, too.


----------

